
Reinvigorate.net Offers Powerful Real-Time Analytics, HeatMaps, Creepiness - michaelfairley
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/30/real-time-analytics-reinvigorate/
======
thibaut_barrere
They have a free, feature-limited account if you want to try it out.

------
benologist
That's very pretty and pretty creepy. I like their interface a lot.

